# URL Mapping(RESTful)



## Balu (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit REST. Wie die URL aufgebaut wird um einzelne Resourcen anzusprechen ist mir klar. Nur finde ich nirgendwo wie man die URL´s mapped.

So würde es ja funktionieren:
http://www.domain.de/index.php/controller/id

jedoch will ich das index.php komplett aus der URL raushaben.

Also meine URL sollte so aussehen:
http://www.domain.de/controller/id

Hab jetzt auch schon was von mod_rewrite gefunden, bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher ob das der richtige Weg ist. Diese mod_rewrite habe ich gestern mal kurz ausprobiert, jedoch habe ich jetzt das problem das ich auch nach löschen der .htaccess datei noch immer auf eine seite http://www.example.org weitergeleitet werde wieso?

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------

